# Key Lime Essential oil



## candicec003 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello soap enthusiasts! I am wondering how well Key Lime essential oil holds up in cold process soap that goes through gel phase. Anyone have any experience with this one? Thanks


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 6, 2017)

I do not typically gel but I have used key lime eo quite a number of times and always need to anchor it with something that sticks. 

If I remember correctly one of mine made with it gelled on its own and I remember it faded a lot faster.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 6, 2017)

Yep, definitely anchor it. Cedarwood or patchouli things to try.


----------



## candicec003 (Jan 7, 2017)

Great thanks!


----------

